# Wolf-Eyes Raider Review



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Wolf-Eyes Raider 9AF/R2 Review*
Review written because I couldn't find a complete review of this light anywhere. It's my first "in depth" review of a light, so if I have missed anything or could improve anywhere, please let me know. 



*Background*:
I broke my Surefire 9P, and waiting on some custom upgrades to fix it would leave me without a light for work for at least 3 weeks. I need a bright light for inspection, and since my 9P broke, I've had to haul a halogen work light and an extension cord with me all day. This gave me the opportunity to add another great light to my collection.

I've seen lots of recommendations across the internet for Wolf-Eyes Flashlights, but I had trouble finding any detailed reviews of their lights. Still, with all the recommendations I'd seen, I assumed that they were some very high quality lights.

*Ordering and Shipping:*


I ordered the light from Pacific Tactical Solutions. Ordering from PTS was simple and easy. I ordered the Wolf-Eyes Raider 9AF/R2, the rechargeable version of the light. I also ordered a holster for the light.

My order shipped the same day, and arrived 2 days later, via USPS. The package was a little dinged up around the edges, but generally in very good shape. Opening the package revealed a shipping slip, and 2 very sturdy gift boxes packed in with brown package paper.


The package as it arrived:








After opening:








*Contents:*

1xWolf-Eyes Raider 9A
1xWolf-Eyes Cree R2 Emitter
2xWolf-Eyes LRB150A Lithium-Ion rechargeable Batteries
1xWolf-Eyes CH-02 Fast Charger
2xBrass Spacers
1xFlashlight Manual
1xCharger Manual
1xHolster(ordered separately)









*Specifications:*

*Brightness and Runtime:* 280 Lumens (at bulb) for 160 minutes with regulated output.
*LED Type: *Cree R2 Bin
*Reflector: *Textured
*Body:* Aircraft aluminum CNC construction, Pressed-In Brass Sleeve
*Finish: *Low temperature (-20°C) hard-anodized (HA Type III)
*Switch: *Forward-Clicky
*Battery Type: *2xLRB150A(18500), 2xLRB150B, 3xCR123A 
*Weight Without Battery: *Approximately 184g
*Length: *165mm
*Body Diameter:* 25.4mm
*Bezel Diameter: *35.6mm
*Operating Temperature:* -25°C-60°C


*Warranty:*


From the Wolf-Eyes website:







WOLF-EYES ® Flashlights excluding lamp assemblies - One (1) year
WOLF-EYES ® Chargers - One (1) year
WOLF-EYES ® Lamp assemblies and Rechargeable li-ion batteries - Three (3) months Note: Damage resulting from abuse,neglect,or altering this product from its original states in not covered!


*Size:*

The 9A is about the same size as my Surefire 9P. The 9A is slightly wider than the 9P, and slightly shorter. The 9A has a very nice feel in your hand, and feels as though it would be easy to hold onto, even covered in grease. (After some use I can say that I was right about the handling when covered in grease) The light feels very solid, and is a bit heavier than expected.


Alongside my (currently broken) 9P:







In my Hand:








*Teardown:*

The flashlight came apart easily into it's components. The threads were all well greased, and very smooth.


Disassembled:








*Body: *The body is knurled in the middle, and finned toward the head end. The knurling is fairly smooth, but still provides a fair amount of grip.

The inside of the body is lined with a press-in brass sleeve.

The tube is labeled on the tailcap end with proper battery polarity, to ensure you don't burn out your LED. I managed to somehow mix it up about two weeks in, and I was lucky I didn't do any major damage.

The threads came well greased, and the overall machining is very good. I was a little disappointed to see that there is only 1 o-ring on each end. They should still provide some water resistance, but I wouldn't take the light swimming. I did have to rescue it from the lake though. Hooray for duct tape and rebar! The light was perfectly dry inside. The threads are well cut, and fairly sturdy. The threads are somewhat fine, but seem like they should hold up well. The fit is exceptional, with very little play while loosened.

The coating is smooth, even, and has a matte finish. It does not scratch with the blade from my leatherman. After over a month of EDC, I see a little wear, but much less than my 9P racked up in it's first month.

The body is wide enough to hold protected 18mm cells. Wolf-Eyes recommends using only Wolf-Eyes brand cells. The light worked just fine on energizer CR123A primary cells as well.


The Body:







Tail End, With Polarity Sticker:







Head End Threads:







Tail End Threads:







Knurling:








*Tailcap: *There are 3 tailcaps offered by Wolf-Eyes: Forward-Clicky, LED, and Pressure Pad. I opted for the forward-clicky version. The LED version can give you several hours of useful, low-level light, and the pressure pad is very useful for weapon-mounting. 
The LED tailcap can only be used with an incandescent lamp. It is not compatible with the LED module. If you are confident in your soldering skills, and don't mind voiding your warranty, you might be able to re-wire the LED module to allow use of the LED tailcap.

The contact points are, by happy surprise, not a spring. After having a spring wear a hole in a battery of mine, I've done my best to stay away from tailcap springs, and it was nice to see I would not have to modify this tailcap to achieve that. Incidentally, that was how I broke my 9P.

The tailcap is well machined, and is very thick. The button press is firm, and does not seem likely to turn on by accident. There is a smooth transition between momentary on and locked on. Getting it to lock on required enough effort that I would not be afraid of it accidentally locking on while trying to signal. The silicone button cover is large and easy to operate, even with heavy winter gloves on. The only problem I found with it was that the button sticks out enough to prevent tail-standing. As long as the threads remain anodized, turning the tailcap slightly loose should also lock off the light.


Inside:







Outside:







*Head:* The head is very thick, and well machined. The 9A comes with a tactical head, but can use heads from the LRB168A (2xCR123A), such as the Sniper, and from the 9D series of Wolf-Eyes lights. The heads from the 9M or M100 series will not work.

The lens is very clear and thick. A call to PTS revealed that the lens is made of tempered glass. It is pressed in, and sealed. It has no play even when grabbed from both sides.

The 9A with a tactical head can also fit most D26 (Surefire P60/P90) size lamps and emitters. I also tested with a Lumens Factory EO-9 Xenon Lamp with good results. The 9A cannot fit lamps with a non-removeable outer spring, like the Surefire P90.

The 9D size head can fit most D36 size lamps.


Head (Inside):







*Batteries:* The 9AF uses two Wolf-Eyes LRB150A (18500) Lithium-Ion cells to provide about 160 minutes of runtime off of a full charge. The 9A can also use 3 Lithium CR123A primary cells or 2 LRB150B (16500) Lithium-Ion cells. I also tested 2x17500 Ultrafire li-ion cells with my EO-9 lamp without troubles.Keep in mind that Wolf-Eyes recommends using only Wolf-Eyes cells. All of Wolf-Eyes Lithium-Ion cells are protected during use from over-discharge, and while recharging from over-charge. Using CR123A primary cells, there is the added bonus of 180 minutes of regulated runtime, plus an additional 14 hours of unregulated diminishing light. I found that primary cells tend to rattle around a little, since the light was made for 18mm protected cells.

One thing of note for the Wolf-Eyes batteries is that both ends are flush, so be careful to place them in the flashlight in the correct orientation as marked on the side of the cells. Inserting cells backwards can permanently damage an LED.


Positive:







Negative:







Side:








*Lamp: *The lamp included with the package I ordered is a Cree R2. According to the PTS website, this upgrade from the usual Q5 bin was made possible through a joint effort by PTS and ProLight Japan. The R2 emitters were purchased directly, as they are not provided through Wolf-Eyes at time of writing. The chips were sampled and tested at an independent lab. These particular emitters are the WC (Warm Color) Low VF (fV, input voltage) version. The one I received is also labeled as HO (High Output). Multi-mode emitters are available from PTS.

The emitter assembly is marked for proper polarity.

The reflector is built into the emitter. The one I received is textured to even out the beam, somewhere around a Light Orange Peal (LOP) texture. The reflector is shaped oddly for the size, with a stepped front, and a relatively small bowl. Wolf-Eyes has designed it to provide both spill and throw.

The clear cover of the emitter was chipped slightly, most likely while I was taking pictures of it. It does not seem to have affected the emitter in any way.


Top:







Side:







Front:








*Testing:*


*Output: *The beam gives a nice, warm color temperature that is very white with no traces of blue or purple. The beam is very smooth, with no rings or artifacts. The beam gives much brighter spill than I'm used to seeing, and is great for short to medium range. The hot spot is fairly tight, but not so small as to make close work too bright.

The hot spot is not as bright as I am accustomed to seeing. This is probably due to 2 factors: the regulation to give 3 hours of runtime, and the very bright spill.

The beam throws well, and I had no trouble picking out the hot spot at over 50m in a dark environment. The spill also became mostly useless at over 50m.

Indoors, the the spill really shows it's merit. It illuminates an impressively wide area, and it does it very well.

*Outside Beamshots:*

The outdoor beamshots really don't do the light justice, since I don't know the correct settings for night shots. The spill is just not captured.

10m:







25m:







50m:






200+m: That spot in the lower left corner is the hotspot, lighting up a post over 200m away






*Inside Beamshots:*

Inside 5m:






Smokeshot:






Inside 2m:







*Heat: *The body becomes noticeably warm after about 5 minutes of use. After 20 minutes, the temperature is about as warm as it gets. Not so warm that you don't want to hold it, but hot enough that you can't help but notice.

*Runtime: *With that amount of warmth, I was initially worried about the batteries. To check how well the cooling really was, I ran the light until the batteries cut out, an average of 180 minutes (3 hours) from full charge with the R2 emitter, and just over 45 minutes (in 5 minute bursts to prevent damaging the bulb) with the EO-9. At the end of testing with the R2, the batteries were slightly warm to the touch, but nowhere near the point that I would start feeling concern. Ambient temperature was between 75-80°F at the time of testing. Tests were repeated 3 times and averaged.

*Durability:* The finish seems to be very hard, and capable of taking a beating and coming out smiling. Time will tell as to how well this light hold up to my abuse. My Leatherman Surge can't seem to scratch it.


*Charger:*

The charger is fairly simple, just a box with attached cord and spacers.

The Spacers unscrew for use with LRB168B(18650) size cells.

The charger relies on the protection circuit of the battery to prevent overcharge.

Batteries charge in under 3 hours, and measure at 4.2V hot off the charger.

Charger is marked for proper polarity, but could be marked a little more clearly.


Charger:







Spacer:







*Holster:*

The holster is made of nylon, and has 2 velcro-fastened flaps. The first is for holding the 9A in the holster, the second, also held with a metal snap, is for quick attachment to a belt or strap. There is also a second strap, sewed on both ends, for running a belt through. I found the second strap allowed the hoster to move around too much for my tastes. The front flap could be about 1cm longer, but gets the job done.


Holster:








*Conclusions:*

*Pros:*

-Sturdy build
-Made for 18mm Protected Cells
-Forward-Clicky
-Large, Easy-to-Use Switch
-Comfortable Grip
-Good Heat Management
-Very Good Spill, but Retains Good Throw
-Very Configurable. Designed for exchangeable heads, tailcaps, bulbs, and batteries, this is one of the most versatile lights I have yet owned.
-Long Runtime
-Tailcap contact is not a spring


*Cons:*

-Lens Pressed In
-Primary CR123A cells rattle.
-Could be brighter, or have multiple modes. A higher setting, exchangeing runtime for brightness, would help.
-Only 1 O-Ring on each end. 2 would be better.
-No anti-roll features


*Overall Conclusion:*
I would easily recommend this light for most uses.
It is very versitle, with the combination of lamps and heads. Because of that it can be configured for everything from tactical law enforcement uses to use as hunting gear. I have no qualms carrying this light every day, and after more than a month of EDC, It has become my favorite light. It has taken an abnormal amount of abuse (for my usage), and just keeps on going. I would recommend it for just about anybody.


----------



## NotRegulated (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice review. 

I'm using the 9DX Raider. It is the incandescent model that first came out. It comes with no rechargeable batteries or charger. I also got it from PTS. I'm currently using 123's in it because it resides in my car but my AW 18500 li-on's work great in it too.

I really like this light. I'm used to my Surefire 9P, but after using this 3 cell Raider I am convinced it is a fine light. The fit and finish are not as clean or durable as the Surefire but the light works very well despite the aluminum used. It's nitch is a user /knock around light and does very well in this role at this price point ($50 US). It has a larger turbo head and lamp assembly than the 9P's D26 size assembly and throws very well with lots of spill.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 16, 2008)

Great review, very well written. :twothumbs Love the smoke shot. The only other thread i have seen on the Raider is the one that i did a while back, but it wasn't nearly as comprehensive as yours.

I am a little suprised that you think it should be brighter, i have the Q5 in my Sniper and find the output great, although i guess we always want more :naughty:

The Raider is one of my favourite lights, it was also my first Wolf Eyes light, I have had mine for over a year now and it has stood up to everything that I asked of it whilst on duty with only minor wear.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2008)

Very thorough review.

Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!



KeeperSD said:


> I am a little suprised that you think it should be brighter, i have the Q5 in my Sniper and find the output great, although i guess we always want more :naughty:


 
I really can't argue that it's bright, just that I'm used to a EO-9 beam pattern. If the light for the Raider module had the same beam pattern as the EO-9, the story might be different. I'd also not like the light for EDC nearly as much. The spill on this light is what I love, and that's where a big portion of the light is distributed  I just wish I could have caught the spill on my outdoor shots, but I just bought a new camera and haven't got the settings figured out yet.


----------



## Wilkerson Brasil (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice job! Great review. Now I´m decided, I´ll buy a Wolf Eyes.


----------



## kurni (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a P60 noob 

The head has 4 output stages, doesn't it?

Is the head the same as this?

Can I drop the head to C2 incan (2x RCR123); does the head require any modification in C2 incan?

Does the head use current regulation or PWM?

Thanks heaps; especially for the great review :twothumbs
Kurni


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 17, 2008)

The module I got was the single-stage. I can find out what method of regulation they use if you give me a couple days. :thumbsup:

Post a link to the C2 you're talking about, and I'll see what I can figure out. If it can handle 2 rechargeable 123A cells, it should work with the rechargeable 18500 size cells. If it is made for primary 123A cells, I wouldn't recommend it. :duh2:


----------



## kurni (Jul 17, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> The module I got was the single-stage. I can find out what method of regulation they use if you give me a couple days. :thumbsup:
> 
> Post a link to the C2 you're talking about, and I'll see what I can figure out. If it can handle 2 rechargeable 123A cells, it should work with the rechargeable 18500 size cells. If it is made for primary 123A cells, I wouldn't recommend it. :duh2:



Now that you mentioned  I just realised that they have another version that handles 3.7V - 13V; it is 1 stage. Do you think it's the same as yours? At the bottom of the page PTS sells a spring for SureFire application; I wish there was an image.

This is the C2 that I'm considering.

I'm looking forward to the regulation method :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Kurni


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 18, 2008)

awesome throw...


----------



## Don.b (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been using a Wolf Eyes Raider, CR123 Lithium cells fer about three months now. It's PLENTY bright, and the beam will reach out two two-hundred + meters, with some illumination. I use it as my primary bicycle lamp, and I have a low tolerance toward those motorists who drive about town, shining their brites into my eyes. Nice counter.... By the way, the lense in mine is retained by a spanner-ring.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Don.b said:


> By the way, the lense in mine is retained by a spanner-ring.



If by spanner-ring, you mean a pressed-in metal ring, then mine is too.

I believe that the led module you linked to is the one i have.

The C2 bulb will probably not work, because the spring is soldered on. A lumens factory 9V bulb will work.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 8, 2008)

great review mate, clear as torchlight, wolf eyes make serious lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## roymail (Aug 9, 2008)

*Tekno_Cowboy, *very nice review and great pics. Very thorough and informative. It's helpful to see a good rechargeable alternative to the SF 9P. It looks like a good light for law enforcement especially crime scene inspection. Thanks for the work.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2008)

The beamshot of the room doesn't seem to show a lot of flood. Is this accurate, or does the light produce a good amount of flood in real life?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 9, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The beamshot of the room doesn't seem to show a lot of flood. Is this accurate, or does the light produce a good amount of flood in real life?


 
I had some trouble shooting beamshots, since my camera is fairly new. When I get some time, I will probably retake the beamshots. The flood in the pics above is actually much greater than it appears. The last shot, against the red sheet, is closer to accurate, but the flood still gets dimmed down a bit.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 10, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I had some trouble shooting beamshots, since my camera is fairly new. When I get some time, I will probably retake the beamshots. The flood in the pics above is actually much greater than it appears. The last shot, against the red sheet, is closer to accurate, but the flood still gets dimmed down a bit.


 
Thanks for letting me know. Much appreciated. :thanks:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2008)

I really thought those smoke shots were very creative. I've often seen them used with lasers but it never occurred to me that it would be so useful with lights. Nice job!


----------



## picard (Aug 13, 2008)

how good is this light compare to Rapid fire?

how far does this light throw?


----------



## OceanView (Aug 13, 2008)

Great review, nice job! I really like my Wolf-Eye lights. Although I prefer the smaller Sniper most of the time, the output and the versatility of the 3-cell Raider is a big plus. A Raider with the stock lamp and running AW 2x18500 is my bump-in-the-night light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Sniper and concur completely with your thoughts on fit and finish.

Mine has a P4 module however and that I do not like. Q5 and R2 are SO DARN EXPENSIVE to fit this light!

I do have a D26 R2 single stage module coming so at least I'll have a bright light with better tint than the P4 has!


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 26, 2009)

I seem to be having an issue with what appears to be the tailcap now on my 9DX. After the light has sit for several days, the light doesn't come on the first several times when I press the tailcap. I have to click it on and off 2 to 5 times before it lights up. Once it lights up, further clicks on and off work fine. At first I thought it was the two 18500 batteries but the problem is the same even with 3 123's.

Any ideas what this could be? Has anyone else had similiar tailcap issues?


----------



## cernobila (Feb 26, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> I seem to be having an issue with what appears to be the tailcap now on my 9DX. After the light has sit for several days, the light doesn't come on the first several times when I press the tailcap. I have to click it on and off 2 to 5 times before it lights up. Once it lights up, further clicks on and off work fine. At first I thought it was the two 18500 batteries but the problem is the same even with 3 123's.
> 
> Any ideas what this could be? Has anyone else had similiar tailcap issues?



I have a habit of cleaning all contact points and threads with a cotton bud dipped in alcohol to make sure the contact is ok. The only lubricant I leave behind is around the rubber O rings/washers......if you haven't already done this, give it a shot and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> Any ideas what this could be? Has anyone else had similiar tailcap issues?


 
Had that issue a couple of times with an LED-modded Surefire E2E.

I unscrew the tailcap, take out the batteries, re-insert the same batteries, screw the tailcap back on, and the light works fine again.

Only happened a couple of times though. In each case, the light went unused for a few days prior to the issue popping up.


----------



## Grateful Ned (Feb 27, 2009)

Super Job on the review !

:thanks:


----------



## GreySave (Feb 27, 2009)

The Raider is one of my favorite lights. One of the best features of this light is that you can switch between the incan and LED modules without worrying about battery voltages. You can also switch from rechargeables to primary batteries without making any other changes. If you puchase a spare D36 bezel you can keep an incan in one and a D36 LED in the other (Must have the correct D36 bezel - incan and LED are slightly different). The bezels are fairly cheap so it is easy to do. Replacement parts, such as tailcaps, are equally inexpensive. 

All Wolf-Eyes lights tend to put out a nice ballance of throw and spill. They are not throw monsters. They are, however, a VERY usable and user friendly light. Add to that....Mike at PTS is great to work with. He will help you to select the light that will work best with you and warranty service is top notch. The Wolfies are not the cheapest lights out there, but they are a great product at a reasonable price. 

Do be aware that many of them are HEAVY lights compared to a SureFire or Fenix. That size makes for great heat dispersal and gives you a really good feeling in the hand.


----------



## dalekcommander (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent review!

I have bought both the M90 and the Raider and have nothing but good things to say about Wolf Eyes, and Pacific Tactical Solutions.

The only problem with the M90 came in the form of the 700 lumen bulbs that I had intially bought with it - they burned out way too quickly. I do however have a Cree Q5 drop in sitting in my shopping cart to eleviate that problem!

The Raider went to a coworker after she borrowed it for one shift. After a year, she is still bragging about it and hasn't had any trouble.

There is now another Raider sitting in that same shopping cart.....for me!

In fact, I like WE so much, there are also a Defender, Sniper and Angel taking up space next to the Raider!

My M90 in 13V has been through quite a lot. If the four new additions to the family can do half as well, I'll be pleased.


----------



## NightBeacon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for your great review of the Raider.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice touch with the smoke shot's. I can't remember when I saw those last. 

Great review!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! It looks like I must have accidentally lost my subscription to this thread. There have been quite a few replies lately. 

Mike is definitely one heck of a stand-up guy. If I can do my buying from him, that's where I take my business.

I like the smoke shots too. I think they turned out really well for something I thought of while tossing back large quantities of high quality bourbon with some buddies :drunk:

I'll have to include pics like that in future reviews as well


----------

